# Sex Shop



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.wimp.com/shop/

How about this one John....


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Bloody good job they blanked my face...........ooops!!


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Don't kid me, Badger! That was you in the short white skirt & blonde wig!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

RockieRV said:


> http://www.wimp.com/shop/
> 
> How about this one John....


 :lol: Now that's more like it *RockieRV*. Brilliant. Congratulations. :lol: :lol

 I hope no one recognised me. :lol: :


----------

